# Eco-complete for low-tech tank, others.



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 60 gallon (48" long x 12" deep x 24" high) that I was thinking of doing high-tech, but I don't want the hassle of pruning frequently and dosing fertilizers all the time and the algae if I forget. 

My favourite plants tend to be the root feeders...is eco-complete ok for a low-tech, lower light tank? Will it create a feeding ground for algae? I was just worried that the higher nutrient yield would feed things other than my root feeders.

The lighting would be 2 x 28W T5 6500K bulbs. I can add a 32W T8 bulb if you guys don't think my lighting is sufficient, but I don't want to go with too much wattage. 

Filtration: 2 x Fluval 304. 

I have everything mentioned except the eco-complete. I like the dark look of it, and don't want soilmaster select or fluorite because of the colouration. 

Thanks,

Oh, it will be home to a couple altums, malaysian roots, leaf litter, some cories, some oto cats and a BN pleco, rasboras and dwarf gouramis, a pair of apistos and a pair of rams.


----------



## cott (May 26, 2007)

I think Eco complete is the best looking plant substrate of all of them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

IME.....ADA Aquasoil is the best plant growing substrate out of all of them.


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

narhay said:


> ...is eco-complete ok for a low-tech, lower light tank? Will it create a feeding ground for algae? I was just worried that the higher nutrient yield would feed things other than my root feeders.



I too am curious as to whether the eco complete may feed algae in a lower light tank. Setting up a 7 Gallon tomorrow. :help:


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

eco complete will not leak nutrients into the water column, so in a low tech tank it wont cause any ill effects.


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have eco complete in my 10 gallon low teck. It is a very good substrate, especially for root feeders like amazon swords. It is iron ritch (try passing a magnet through it), and comes with various sized particles. I especially like its black color.

the one complaint I have about it is that its initial setup can be very messy (my water was cloudy for a few days)


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

GIO590 said:


> the one complaint I have about it is that its initial setup can be very messy (my water was cloudy for a few days)


I did not have this experience. I used four bags in my 37 gallon and it is kind of foggy, but I dont even have a filter running.

You can click the link in my signature for pictures.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I have used eco-complete on my low tech goldfish tank and it's easy to plant on and I really like the black color (add a black background and all the focus on the tank will be put on the plants and fish). 

I can't say a whole lot about plant growth because I'm quite unhappy with the 2x18W T5NO (6700K and 10000K) fixture that I have, and will get it replaced asap. 

Nonetheless, I got the EC via a fellow sfbaaps member very cheap $10 for 100lbs++ :bounce: but if it weren't for that I'd rather buy Aqua Soil for the money - easier to plant on and better plant grower.

As for the clouding the water issue, it's pretty much like Aqua Soil or Flourite or plain substrate with mulm -- the better your technique, the less cloudier it'll get.


----------



## peepa (Aug 18, 2007)

I use eco-complete and have been happy with it.


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Eco-complete for low tech tank*

I use EC,but i would never buy again.too many big boulders come with it.that gravel needs to be rinsed just like all substrate should.by the way thats just water its packed in.Flourite will allways be my favorite,but imo plants start faster in ec.also from my observation mulm is closer to the surface making it more of a mess when moving plants.if i had to do it over again,i would go the soilmaster route.The top brands are just too expensive when you have several tanks setup. cornhusker:icon_smil


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

cornhusker said:


> ...EC,but i would never buy again.too many big boulders come with it. cornhusker:icon_smil



Ditto! This is my biggest complaint about it. Personally, I HATE the way the bigger, chunky rocks end up on top!

I have it in a ten gallon, low-tech shrimp tank. The plants (as well as the shrimp,) have grown just fine.


----------

